# For those with a shoe fetish, check this out!



## Marisol (Mar 5, 2008)

Source

Quote:
Theyâ€™re not exactly made for walking, but the Virtual Shoe Museum by Liza Snook has been bringing ideas of glorious shoes to one main site since 2004. The museum asks, â€˜Is this a shoe?â€™, â€˜Is this wearable?â€™, â€˜Does it matter?â€™, â€˜Is it tickling your imagination?â€™ and we love that the response is clearly, fashion = art.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 5, 2008)

This is amazing! LOL i really wish i could have a bunch of thoughs shoes! And some of them really scare me...lol thanks for sharing!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 5, 2008)

Those shoes aren't playin'! HAHA


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoa


----------



## fawp (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are pretty hardcore.


----------



## Darla (Mar 5, 2008)

that is so bizarre. I remember seeing one.... oh ok found it online. Here is another candidate. Who thinks this stuff up?


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooh, those hairy ones are like, breathing! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Mar 5, 2008)

HAHA, eww to those shoes  weird looking!

I was wondering why the title of the thread was "for those with a _show_ fetish" i thought it was a show you were talking about lol not shoes. Typo i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA, eww to those shoes  weird looking!
I was wondering why the title of the thread was "for those with a _show_ fetish" i thought it was a show you were talking about lol not shoes. Typo i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was wondering about the title too! Marisol put the wine down and check your spelling! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Mar 5, 2008)

Talk about weird/artsy shoes, Asa Westlund's Shoes:
























































Earliest collections can be found here:

Ã…sa Westlund There Goes The Neighborhood


----------



## Darla (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Marisol (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA, eww to those shoes  weird looking!
I was wondering why the title of the thread was "for those with a _show_ fetish" i thought it was a show you were talking about lol not shoes. Typo i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering about the title too! Marisol put the wine down and check your spelling! LOL How did you know that I was drinking?





I've fixed the title.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How did you know that I was drinking?





I've fixed the title.





Well, I knew you weren't at work, so I figured you must be drinking! LOL


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 5, 2008)

I think those are interesting.

These ones are just dumb and are actually made for walking. Supposedly you can't fall back on them.

http://img238.imagevenue.com/img.php...6_122_43lo.jpg


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL @ AprilR and M! those are some ugly ass shoes in MY opinion


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Talk about weird/artsy shoes, Asa Westlund's Shoes:
Earliest collections can be found here:

Ã…sa Westlund There Goes The Neighborhood

I love Ã…sa Westlund's take on the traditional Swedish clog! Thanks for the link...I'm going to check it out the next time I go to Stockholm.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh YUCK. I love shoes...but NO.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 5, 2008)

love this post! takes me to a wonderful place


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

wow! some of those are a bit scary! very interesting, though. thanks for posting, marisol!

the last pic, the red clogs are cute!


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

No I Just Don't Ugly!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm scared by those shoes! And the ones Darla posted look so painful


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that is so bizarre. I remember seeing one.... oh ok found it online. Here is another candidate. Who thinks this stuff up? Oh my Darla that looks painful!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2008)

The hairy one really freaks me out... I don't like looking at it, makes me sick.

Haha.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 23, 2008)

the hairy one is creepy... hahahaha weird shoes,,,, art really sometimes is weird... tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Karren (Jun 30, 2008)

Those heels are insane, Marisol!! lol


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

ewwww!! I like those painted shoes daeron..can imagine myself wearing one!!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Aug 26, 2008)

*Marisol **those are over the top even for me.*


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 26, 2008)

omg!!! they look painful!


----------

